# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  HELP ME!!!Sopcast bị lỗi

## Mai Chi

ai hiểu biết về sopcast có thể giúp mình xem cách sửa lỗi này thế nào ko
ngày trước mình dùng cái máy cũ xem sopcast ko sao mà tự nhiên giờ đổi máy lại ko xem đc nữa. khi xem nó cứ bị nhòe nhòe hình,cái này ko phải do mạng cùi, cùng 1 mạng nhưng chỉ có 1 mình máy của mình bị thôi( mình test khi chỉ 1 máy có mạng)
mình post 1 số hình ảnh lên cho mọi người xem giúp với

đây là ảnh khi sóp 100




khi mình chọn full room thì nó lại ra thế này





đã thử mở = vlc và media nhưng cũng ko ăn thua, đây là mở = vlc

----------

